# Hyper-Miling in a Q7 4.2 TDI



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It looks like Jalopnik got their hands on some diesel hardware from one of the OEMs like Bosch or Honeywell around the Chicago Auto Show. The always-edgy car blog was able to experiment with a euro Honda Civic diesel and an Audi Q7 4.2 TDI. Their experiment involved trying to hyper-mile (taking measures to get the highest mileage possible) the cars in their travel from Detroit to Chicago. The restul? The big Q turned in 33.19 mpg. Not too shabby.
* Full Story *


----------

